# Cycling Club/Group Florence



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

I did a forum search but could not find anything on cycling clubs or groups in Florence. Does anyone have information on road cycling groups in Florence? I am a recreational rider not a racer. Thanks


----------

